# Old school punk



## Eon (Jul 16, 2006)

My $0.02: Check out any episode of the TV series "Welcome Back, Kotter" to see punk kids from the 70's.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Spike the haor slice up jeans


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

http://www.punk77.co.uk/index.htm


The above link is a great, 'been-there-when-it-happened' take on punk from '76 to current times. Lots of great pics of hair and fashion. 
It's also a very in-depth site about the entire history of the punk movement; not only will it inform your costume choice but it will also inform your behaviour in that costume. Pore over this site enough and anybody who knew the punks of that era would think you stepped out of a time machine!
You won't find any punks on 'any episode of Welcome Back Kotter' though. No offense to Eon and the suggestion, but there was and is nothing 70's punk about anything on that show.


Mike C.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Just get some ideas from pictures of the Ramones. I would go with the skinny leg jeans and converse. Oh, and you can't go wrong w/ a leather biker jacket. And just let the hair go wild!


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i'd keep looking for a plaid skirt and where some leggings underneath and hair really teased and messy and a funky color


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Punk + 70s = ENGLAND, starting with Sex Pistols. Any so-called "punk" movement in the US was well after it happened across the pond 

Sex Pistols or "Anarchy" t shirt (sleeves ripped off, of course), skinny leg jeans (like Levi's 501s) with slashes held together with tons o' safety pins. Spike the hair or do a fauxhawk, use a spray-on temporary color. Leather wristbands/neckband with studs (available @ Hot Topic), safety pins for earrings or skull earrings. Doc Martens if you have 'em or can borrow 'em; otherwise go to a thrift store for any big black clompy boots that'll fit ya.

My BFF & I were trying to throw down this look in the early 80s, with limited success and MUCH criticism in our small hometown in rural Texas  

*rummages for old photos to see just how funny it was*


----------



## Echo (Aug 21, 2007)

In my better days my finest creation was my pleather jacket that i cut the sleeves off and sewed on one bluejean sleeve and one plaid sleeve. (SALVATION ARMY) Make yourself some patches out of ANY scrap material. Anarchy signs were typical, along with brittish and rebel flags but you COULD do better. Band patches, if you don't know any good old punk/oi bands look it up or use some of my favs ( 999, cocksparrer, buzzcocks, adicts, pistols, ramones (obviously) The damned, the Business, cockney rejects, Rezillos....there are many more but those are the ones i listen to often and are off the top of my head. Download some songs by a couple of those to give you an idea of the mentality (if you didn't live through it or were never involved in it). The first 2 are my favs and highly recommended. You could also make one large patch and saftey pin it as a panel on the back of your jacket (look up political issues of the time, use a band, or use your own design!) . Sew or pin your patches on your jacket Rip some holes in your pants and patch a couple holes with random material. Add some patches to your pants if you feel like it. Leave some holes open. Get an old T-shirt and just write or paint something on it (song lyrics, your own poem, draw a little picture etc etc.) Or like others said just get a Ramones T. Get yourself some work boots or army boots. Stick some rubber bands around the shoe so it looks like the soles are shot and falling apart (i've done this out of necessity) As for hair. If it's long leave it down, dont do anything. If it's short pigtail it very messily and use some hairspray to make it look stiff. If it's super short spike it or grease it down. You don't need spikes, leave those to us professionals LOL
Oh and when you're done with that jacket mail it to me


----------



## Echo (Aug 21, 2007)

*oh and....*

I forgot you're a chick. You should cut the t-shirt and make it a halter top!


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

If you can find part of a tread of an old tire, stamp your face with a skid mark ala Bill Paxton in Terminator.


----------



## Huffman Haunts (Jul 31, 2007)

Cant go wrong dressing like Lars Fredrikson or Tim Armstrong of Rancid!

Earlier Social Distortion pics looked punk, but then they kinda adopted the 50's style after a while...which is also pretty cool!


----------

